
Amazon SimpleDB: Winer & Scoble Fail In Tandem - nickb
http://www.uncov.com/2007/12/17/winer-scoble-fail-in-tandem
======
bootload
_"... A Trusted Source Tells Me That The Ads On Pownce Are Free. Because Leah
can't get anybody to pay for them. That, however, is inconsequential. We are
talking about serious engineering here. So beyond the butthurt about Winer &
Scoble, there is some real deconstruction to be done. One of the stupid parts
about SimpleDB is XML ..."_

Blah, blah, blah.

This is the kind of dribble you'd expect from tech-talk, trash-talking fan-
boys. Dave Winer some times is rude, abrupt and often wrong. The difference is
Dave doesn't hide. You know his name, what he does and what he looks like and
what he is thinking. But not so with the author who is less interested in
informing, interacting or asking questions.

So who is the author?

Well it's Ted Dziuba of course. A 23y/o ex-googler doing a startup called
'persai' [0] Persai is working on a personalised information gathering tool.
One reason I don't waste too much time on the opinions from the likes of "Ted"
is because he (they) hides behind what is essentially a gossip site. [1]

Is this a new form of marketing plan?

Get above the rest of the tech-industry by creating a trash news site in the
hope of raising their profile for the beta release? A better idea would be
showing your chops through a demonstration or intelligently explaining why the
particular problem being solved is good for users. Interesting stuff can be
found on persai where they are taking lessons from google and applying it to
news [2] Hardly ground breaking without a demo. The technology looks
interesting. But it's not just about technology. It's about users.

Lets wait and see how useful users view persai.

[0] _"... Persai is a news aggregator that is specific to your interests. You
specify a topic that you're interested in with a few words, and Persai will
find new content relevant to that interest and recommend it to you. ..."_ ~
[http://techfold.com/2007/12/17/you-say-per-say-i-say-
persai-...](http://techfold.com/2007/12/17/you-say-per-say-i-say-persai-lets-
call-the-whole-thing-off/)

[1] Is this typical of the mindset of 'googler' engineers? I certainly don't
see this subservient (scared) attitude with say Chris Sacca or Paul Buckheit?

[2] <http://blog.persai.com/>

